# Help with site



## tonygearuk (Jun 12, 2012)

As you might guess being a "newbie" I am struggling with the site. Yesterday I made 2 posts and one was replied to, when I read it this morning I could not find a way to answer the reply
can anyone help please

Tony


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tonygearuk said:


> As you might guess being a "newbie" I am struggling with the site. Yesterday I made 2 posts and one was replied to, when I read it this morning I could not find a way to answer the reply
> can anyone help please
> 
> Tony


there are 2 posts from you yesterday here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/italy-expat-forum-expats-living-italy/93293-introduce-yourself-8.html#post810248


the reply to you may have been deleted as advertising or for some other reason



EDIT - I've found it!! You were sent Visitor Message. If you click on your name on your post, you'll get a drop down menu - select 'view public profile' & you should be able to see the message

alternatively - under your name top right where it says 'welcome tonygearuk' there should be a link to 'notifications' - click that to get to the Visitor Message


----------



## tonygearuk (Jun 12, 2012)

Many thanks for your help


----------

